# Help on painting back of tank



## Travo (Dec 16, 2012)

Hi just got my 300g used needs a little TLC so today I'm fixing some chips on the stand with wood glue and painting stand , but also I want to paint the back of tank black I've done this once before with acrylic paint and rolled it on but even after 4 or 5 coats with a roller it's not up to my standards it just doesn't seal properly . Is there a better way to paint ?


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

When I painted the back of my 90g, I used spray paint. Make sure the glass is extremely clean, then tape the frame edges and mask the other panels. I think I did 4 coats to get the coverage that I wanted. Using thin coats seemed to make it smoother looking.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I rolled my flat black latex paint on with the tank back facing up. Let it dry well between coats and do it again and again. Probably 4 to 5 coats too. And yeah as Target said, thin coats are way better. You'll end up with a way nicer finished product.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

spray paint is a nicer look than rollers in my opinion


----------



## Travo (Dec 16, 2012)

Yes I would like to turn the tank face down , but 300g takes 5 of us to lift it my friends dad blew his rotator cuff last year on same tank


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Travo said:


> Yes I would like to turn the tank face down , but 300g takes 5 of us to lift it my friends dad blew his rotator cuff last year on same tank


Probably don't need to flip the tank if you keep the coats thin.


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

I painted the back of my 230 black using gloss black spray paint without having to flip it on its face. It took 4 thin coats and looks really good. just be sure to cover the top of the tank and mask any areas you do not want overspray to get too. The next time I do it I am going to use Black BBQ paint as it has a higher content of black pigment and will provide better coverage with less coats! Just be sure to let the previous coat get tacky before spraying the next coat or you will get sags and runs.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

For another option.. i'm thinking of using window tint on mine.. probably cost 20$ for the film and it should give it a nice classy look.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

shift said:


> For another option.. i'm thinking of using window tint on mine.. probably cost 20$ for the film and it should give it a nice classy look.


Yeah that'll work too. I've used black plastic film before. Stuff you can buy from sign shops. You can get self adhesive stuff or stuff that just clings too. For all of the above, as long as its fully opaque and installed without bubbles you're golden.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Clean the glass with acetone first. It will really help. I rolled my last one and I think spray paint is the way to go.


----------

